# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قاض يحاكم نفسه بسبب رنين هاتفه

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*            قاض يغرم نفسه بسبب رنين هاتفه







فرض قاض أميركي -يعرف بسياسته المتشددة حيال تشغيل الهواتف في قاعات المحكمة- على نفسه غرامة قدرها 25 دولاراً بعد أن رن هاتفه خلال جلسة محاكمة كان يترأسها.
وذكر موقع "ميتشيغان لايف" الأميركي، أن هاتف القاضي، ريموند فويت، رنّ خلال جلسة محاكمة في قضية عنف منزلي أثناء قراءة المدعي الحجج القانونية.
وخلال الاستراحة قام القاضي بتوقيف نفسه بتهمة ازدراء المحكمة، وفرض على نفسه غرامة بقيمة 25 دولاراً قام على الفور بدفعها.
والمفارقة أن القاضي يفرض سياسة متشددة في منع الهواتف بقاعة المحكمة وثمة لافتة خارجها تحذر المخالفين من أنهم سيخسرون هواتفهم وسيدفعون غرامة بقيمة 25 دولارا. وأكد القاضي أنه شعر بالإحراج, لأنه كان واثقا أن هذا الأمر لن يحصل معه أبدا.
وأوضح القاضي أنه غير جهاز هاتفه إلى آخر يعمل باللمس، وأنه لم يكن اعتاد بعد على الهاتف الجديد حيث نسي إقفال الشاشة، ويبدو أنه ضغط عليها بالخطأ والهاتف في جيبه.
وكان فويت جرد العديد من الناس في السابق من هواتفهم بينهم محامون وضباط شرطة وأشخاص عاديون حضروا جلسات محاكمات كان يترأسها.


*

----------

